# Showing help please



## romewhip (Jun 24, 2013)

Disclaimer- I'm a total newbie to Shetland and Pinto shows, know nothing! I have a million probably dumb questions, so please educate me. I come from big horses/eventing/dressage and was a show groom for a 3-day barn.

If I want to show in harness pleasure classes at a Shetland show or Pinto show does my pony need the really high knee action? I ultimately want to do CDE with him, and have begun his training as I would a dressage horse. He has wonderful movement from a dressage standpoint- very elastic and not a lot of action.

I'm not a fan of the current fashion in halter classes of lots of makeup and shaved faces. Will I be totally foolish to take in a clipped and clean but not shaved and face greased pony?

What, if any, are my other options for a cart besides the standard kind I've seen in the ring? With limited resources I'm trying to figure out if there is a cart that will work for both showing and CDE.

Please do excuse my ignorance, I hadn't thought I'd end up with a nicely bred and pretty Shetland when I started looking for a driving pony. Jake sort of fell in my lap, and in the few days I've been working with him it's been amazing to see what an untouched colt can do.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the world of Shetlands!

I can't speak to Pinto driving. Perhaps someone here who shows Shetlands within PtHA can help you. I will, however, give you some basic info related to Shetland registry questions. In order to best do that, it would help to confirm what kind of Shetland you have. Your profile info lists Classic. Is that correct?

Classic Shetland show driving includes:

Open Pleasure

Country Pleasure

Roadster

Depending on whether the pony qualified, he/she might be a Foundation Classic. That division has their own Country Pleasure as well. To qualify as a Foundation, the pony has to have a pedigree whereby ancestors at a certain generation have proven levels of "pureness" has determined by their pedigrees.

So ... for sake of discussion, we'll assume the pony is a regular Classic American Shetland. Open Pleasure animals will have more motion. The Classic Country Pleasure class may be more of an accurate fit for you.

I would recommend you visit the ASPC website at www.shetlandminiature.com. Take a look at the October issues of The Journal because those issues cover the champions from the National Congress and you can see a picture of all the various driving options.

Under the Member Services menu option, select the menu for The Journal magazine.

Here's a link .... http://www.shetlandminiature.com/member-services/the-journal.html

I wanted to give you a direct link but I can only get the June/July 2013 issue to come up. However, try to look at the October issues as those usually ocover the Congress.

I can't answer the equipment questions for CDE. Hopefully someone here can and will.


----------



## romewhip (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you so much! That's a huge help. I'm not completely sure yet but I believe Jake is Foundation Classic. I don't have his papers yet, will have those shortly.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 24, 2013)

You have received good information here. As far as CDE, I am no expert, but hopefully somewill come on and help you wi;th it. I know horsenaround miniatures does both country pleasure and CDE with a number of their minis. Perhaps they will read your post and chime in. As far as pinto, we had a reg. Classic shetland that was also reg.'d Pinto. The Pinto Assoc. classes them as to type, such as saddlebred type, pleasure, stock, etc. Guessing from what you have described so far, your pony would maybe fit in either their pleasure or stock section. I would have to see a picture. They divide their classes into these sections and they do have country pleasure as a division of driving. They also have the halter, halter obstacle classes and more for them. It's another good area to show your pony. Have fun !


----------



## romewhip (Jun 25, 2013)

I found a couple of classes to watch on You Tube, and he's definitely more the Country Pleasure type, and that's what I'd be more interested in outside of CDE. I wasn't able to get the Congress issue of the magazine to come up, I'd think it's because I don't have a subscription.

Thanks for the info- I'll hope that some more comes in.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 26, 2013)

Romewhip -

Sorry to say, but the newest website doesn't seem to have links to the previous magazines. Once the new one is up, the others seem to disappear. At one time they did have more than one but I think I only saw up to 3 links to magazines at one time to the left side of the site. And it changes every so often. You don't need a membership to view the magazines on line - just need to pay for the subscription to receive the magazine in print in the mail.

Here is one link to an older Journal (2011) - http://digital.turn-page.com/issue/33801

AH - found it!! This was thru my old ASPC/AMHR link to The Journal. Not sure if you can get to it once I get into the current site... http://www.shetlandmini.com/member-services/the-journal.html You can click on the individual links to get to the magazines. There are 10 of them digitally listed here - going back to Oct/Nov 2011.

Isn't your gelding the one that is a bay pinto with a white face? Would love to see moving pictures of him. From that one picture, he is probably more pleasure type in pinto. If you are getting his pinto papers, they will have a type listed...


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for finding that Paula! I want to add a link to archived issues of both registries publications to LB's info. pages so this was a big help.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 28, 2013)

You are welcome. I also added it to my website as info that is archived (News & FAQs). In researching each link while doing that I found a couple that weren't actually there




. I was very sad!!!

I love getting my print magazines. I keep a lot of them in the truck and they go into restaurants when I'm on the road to read/study - especially when I'm driving by myself like I will be when I go to Congress in a week or so.

I went to both Congress and Nationals by myself last year and also dropped down into TX after Congress. Many driving days by myself. I actually passed out my business card to folks that questioned me about the "pretty horse magazines" and wished I'd had access to more of the magazines to pass out! Mine are "jealously guarded" !!!



Debby - LB said:


> Thank you for finding that Paula! I want to add a link to archived issues of both registries publications to LB's info. pages so this was a big help.


----------



## romewhip (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you paintponylvr! I still wasn't able to get the Congress issue to come up, but the 2011 issue came up. So much great info in there!

Jake was gelded this week, he is the bay pinto with white face. I hope to get some moving shots of him this weekend, if I can find anyone around to help. I'm still amazed that a pony as small as he is can have such a big elastic walk and lovely trot. He is pleasure type for sure, when it comes to pinto registration. I'm still waiting on his ASPC paperwork, to get him registered there first.


----------



## Sandee (Jul 3, 2013)

Ponies (Shetland) shown in an ASPC show does not allow face shaving. You are thinking of miniatures. The Shetland shows around here are fun and family oriented. Nice people!


----------

